# Keresem!



## BMadzi (2020 Október 29)

Sziasztok! Friss tag vagyok, ajánlották az oldalt, jóformán azt sem tudom, hogy működik.
Keresek egy családot.
Újpesten, az Árpad út 169ben élt egy néni, Laki Andrásné, akit apósom gondozott haláláig. Ha minden igaz, 86ban halt meg (de akkor már apósom saját lakásában gondozta, ha m8nden igaz).
A néninek Kanadában éltek rokonai, bizonyos Pirire emlékszik a férjem.
Találtam nehány fotót, amit szívesen átadnék a hozzátartozóknak.
Szeretném kérni, h akinek esetleg biztos infói akadnak, keressen meg.


----------

